
How I failed Google and Facebook internship - scapbi
https://medium.com/@thientran_95230/how-i-failed-google-and-facebook-internship-a0fe34ec5377
======
bobsam
I don't get it.

Why is he looking for these positions if he has to work for the local .gov the
next 3years?

~~~
brudgers
In the United States where Google and Facebook are based, internships are
restricted to students. Everywhere, internships can provide a professional
network that is useful throughout a person's career. The article describes the
author's window of opportunity prior to conscription.

In the large it suggests aspects of Google's and Facebook's corporate cultures
that may limit the opportunities of candidates from less normative
backgrounds.

It is unfortunate that the author views the outcome as their failure despite
Google and Facebook more or less pre-ordaining the outcome.

